
Ask HN: Ideas for services under http://sexy.one domain - apa-sl
Recently I got accidentally my hands on this sexy one domain name ;)<p>Do you have any ideas for services that could be launched there? Like ie. email in @sexy.one domain, etc?
======
plebian
You could offer/sell it to [https://cock.li](https://cock.li), seems like a
domain he would be interested in.

~~~
apa-sl
Thanks! Didn't know that such service exists :)

